# General > Genealogy >  Castletown School

## Rosemary Skea

When the school at Bigton in Shetland opened in 1881, James, Elizabeth and David Budge enrolled there.  Their last school was given as Castletown. Are records for Castletown school during the 1880's available and if so where ?  I would like to find out how long these pupils attended the school.  As their parents lived at Bigton Shetland, I assume that they stayed with their aunt, Margaret Budge who lived at St Clairs Cottage which is adjacent to the school. 

Rosemary Skea(nee Budge)

Queensland Australia

----------


## trinkie

Hallo Rosemary,

Some School Records are kept at 

The Educational Institute of Scotland
46 Moray Place,
Edinburgh EH3  6BH

I'm not sure if that would include the class Register but it's worth trying - they would no doubt pass you on to the appropriate Dept.

Good Luck,

Trinkie

----------


## Cattach

Worth contacting the school.  Some school have kept their old records - often in almost forgotten corners of cupboards.  Others have put their records to the North Highland Archive.  Casteltown was a Junior Secondary School and whenit became a Primary only it is possible that the records went to the Education Office in Wick.  Those that bwere in Rhind House were given to the Archive about eight to ten or so years ago.  Many school records have gone missing over the years.

----------


## Blacksmith

Rosemary

Do you know that Budge's from Bigtown are laid to rest in Olrig Cemetery. There are two gravestones as follows :-
James Budge d 22 Nov 1899 & his wife Georgina Harper d 23 May 1928James Budge d 27 Nov 1867 & his wife Margaret Robertson d 28 Dec 1878Do you wish full details and photo's of the gravestones.

I look forward to your reply.

Regards

Blacksmith

----------


## Rosemary Skea

> Rosemary
> 
> Do you know that Budge's from Bigtown are laid to rest in Olrig Cemetery. There are two gravestones as follows :-
> James Budge d 22 Nov 1899 & his wife Georgina Harper d 23 May 1928James Budge d 27 Nov 1867 & his wife Margaret Robertson d 28 Dec 1878Do you wish full details and photo's of the gravestones.
> 
> I look forward to your reply.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Blacksmith



Yes I know that and  when a  distant cousin from New Zealand visited Caithness last year, he took photoes at the cemetery and also at Inkstack and St Clair Cottage ( where James and Margaret lived after they left Shetland)

Thank you very much for your kind offer.

Rosemary

----------

